# Freshwater mussels and clams



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

We sell freshwater mussels at my work, and I've recently become interested in them. I know they require a lot of little micro stuff in the water to feed on, or else they'll starve, but my tank is getting pretty close to being overstocked. Or it feels that way, at least. We also sell live phytoplankton and a couple other products such as Oyster Feast which says it's great for clams, mussels, and all other filter feeders, so I should have some foods to supplement if needed.

Does anyone here have any experience with these? Any pros? Any cons?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They just sit there and do nothing. If they die you can't tell until its too late. If they spawn, the larvae attack the fish.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Pretty much


----------

